
NSA-Developed Technology Sqrrl is a Great Development for Enterprise - dbkeohane
http://venturefizz.com/blog/sqrrl-only-good-thing-come-out-nsa#.Uufq0FAyJvs.hackernews
======
trebor
Not to be confused with Steve Gibson's SQRL authentication system:
[https://www.grc.com/sqrl/sqrl.htm](https://www.grc.com/sqrl/sqrl.htm)

